# Wierd 4 Legged Bug-like Things On Plants



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Here's the best pictures I could get of the














I mean I figured since they were mainly on my plants that it stemmed from them...but they are also on the tank on some spots. Just wanted to make sure they weren't dangerous to the plants or fish.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Those are hydra. They are only a danger to fry.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Do you know what could have caused them? I haven't really done anything different or added anything to my tank for a while.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

They probably hitched a ride in on your plants. They are mobile, so they can get to wherever they want.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow, that's kinda neat. Well I guess they must have been on my water sprite I obtained a few months back. They're just now showing up. If there's no harm in them I guess I don't mind as long as they don't repopulate like crazy. Any way to get rid of them? or are they inhabitants of the tank for good?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

They will probably disappear on their own. Medicines with fenbendazole can be used, but your best bet is to wait it out and don't over feed.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

